# Centralian blue tongues



## Saz (Sep 14, 2007)

Would love to see pics of your Centralian blue tongues...please post away those that have them.

Will anyone be breeding them this season?

:0)


----------



## Saz (Sep 14, 2007)

bumpies


----------



## Rocket (Sep 14, 2007)

Also enclosure pics please


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is the only one I have in photobucket,will add a few more tomorrow,they have been mating so only time will tell.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 14, 2007)

I want a melanistic bluey but I ain't forking out $1,900 for one.


----------



## Saz (Sep 15, 2007)

Gawwwww....what a sweetie! Would love to see more pics. Can you put me on the list for a couple of babies if you are lucky enough to have some born this season?

:0)


----------



## hornet (Sep 15, 2007)

saz, if you end up having to get some shipped let me know, i'l probably get 1 or 2 and can split freight.


----------



## Saz (Sep 15, 2007)

Will do Hornet. Hopefully someone out there will have some babies for sale this season.
:0)


----------



## bwana (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Saz,
Yes, will have some bubs this season. Still have a few from last. They are one of the nicest lizards going.
I've never posted pic's on this site but if you pm me with your e-mail address I can send you some pic's of parents and bubs.
Cheers


----------



## hornet (Sep 15, 2007)

what do you sell yours for?


----------



## bwana (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Hornet, 
$350 a pair.


----------



## hornet (Sep 15, 2007)

that for bubs or last years juvies? I think they are one of the best species of blueys, you dont keep westerns aswell do you?


----------



## Saz (Sep 15, 2007)

Have pm'd you, thanks!!!


----------



## bwana (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi,
Hornet they are last seasons.
I'll send you some pic's now saz.
Cheers


----------



## Saz (Sep 15, 2007)

Great!! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Tiliqua (Sep 15, 2007)

*Centralians*

Hi
here's some of mine. Keep em like shinglebacks and you'll have no worries. They also have the odd habit of eating as much of their own sloughed skin as possible, even if its still partially attached to their bodies!

Tiliqua


----------



## Saz (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome pics!! They are like humbug lollies!!

:0)


----------



## bwana (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi,
Are you sure you sent me the correct e-mail address because when I sent it, it returned in error.


----------



## westernrocky (Sep 15, 2007)

*western blue tongues*

BWANA....do you or do you know anyone that has western bluey,s.......best wishes


----------



## Saz (Sep 15, 2007)

Might be a size issue, send to my gmail instead, [email protected]


----------



## Saz (Sep 15, 2007)

Posted with permission - Bwana's centralian younguns


----------



## hornet (Sep 15, 2007)

they are awsome, what will you sell newborns for?


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 15, 2007)

I want some too Saz!!!


----------



## Saz (Sep 15, 2007)

If you do we can go in together with freight. It's your fault anyway for showing me your blue tongues last time I came over..!!


----------



## Saz (Sep 16, 2007)

Bumpies! Any more pickies out there?


----------



## richardsc (Sep 17, 2007)

my centralians and westerns,nice pics everyone,gotta love blueys


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful animals Richard!


----------



## richardsc (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks saz,im getting right back into my blueys,find they are very under rated,to the bluey keepers out there,any explanations as to why my juvie westerns tongue is turning pink,it use to be dark but its getting pinker all the time,only got a little blue tip now,i think we need to start a bluey thread,i love to see the variety in them,ill get some pics of all my differnt types and start a new thread though


----------



## richardsc (Sep 18, 2007)

bwana,nice pics to,i may have to make a purchase off u some time soon,those young centralians are beauties


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 18, 2007)

Why are the centralians and westerns on class 2 in NSW?:?


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

do blueys need a uv light in a tank like beardies?


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> do blueys need a uv light in a tank like beardies?


 

yes


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

could u keep 3 of them in a 6 foot tank ?


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> could u keep 3 of them in a 6 foot tank ?


 

yeha i think you could, i had three easterns together in about a 4 ft tank for a little while and i had no problems.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah i wouldnt keep northern blueys together though,they can get nasty


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Richard,

Am thinking of an outdoor pit for some Eastern blueys, are there any other types of blueys that would happily co-populate an outdoor pit with Easterns without cross breeding?

I am in Brisbane, so it gets humid in summer. 

I'm assuming that as Centralian like it hot and dry Brisbane would be too humid to keep them outside?

Would WA blueys be alright outside in Brisbane?

:0)


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 18, 2007)

Saz you need to get some Shinglebacks again and put the outside with Easterns!!


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd love some shinglebacks again, I really regretting selling my previous ones :0( Are they okay outside in Brisbane though, would have thought it's a bit humid to keep them outside?


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 18, 2007)

I keep my centralians outside in Brissy,you just have to set them up properly,I also have westerns and a couple of types of shingles outside.




Heres some westerns I bred a couple of years ago for those asking about westerns


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW!!! I would really appreciate it if you could pm me with details of how you keep them Pike1 if you have time. If you are breeding the red WA shingles and WA blueys I would love to be put on your list.

Great pics, they are unbelievably cute!

:0)


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2007)

Also Pike1, if I kept a mix of Shingles, Centralians, Easterns and WA blueys in a large pit, would I risk creating frankenstine babies or do they all stick to their own species when choosing a mate?

:0)


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 18, 2007)

Frankenstein city Saz,even shingles and blueys will cross,have seen pics of them,never had it happen to me.But certainly wouldn't keep different blueys together.I set my pits up by sitting them on shade cloth so they cant dig out and then putting in 6 inches of course sand so the sand is sitting above the ground.This provides excellent drainage and the sand is nearly always dry.During extended rainy periods (yeah right) I will bring the shingles inside till it dries out a bit.I haven't had any respiratory problems yet and been doing it for a few years now.There was a bit of pit movement to start with till I found the right position for the whole year, e.g enough sun in winter.


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2007)

Good grief!!! Shingles will mate with blueys???? What on earth do they look like? Thanks for the advice, will keep them WELL apart LOL!

Thanks for the advice too.

:0)


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol,yeah bluetongues have been crossed with cunninghams as well.


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2007)

Will you have any red shingebacks or WA blueys available this season Pike1? If so would be great if you could put me down for a couple of each. Would it be possible to keep WA blueys and shingles together inside whilst I grow them up, before they reach maturity and I move them outside seperately?

:0)


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 18, 2007)

I will be keeping the first lot of red shingles, might have some more westerns though, they have been mating.
I keep mine together,I don't think its common for them to cross breed,but it is possible.I will let you know when I'm sure they are gravid.


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2007)

Great!! Thanks for that, I'll cross my fingers :0)


----------



## richardsc (Sep 18, 2007)

i was going to say u need to talk to pike saz,as he keeps his out doors in se qld but he beat me to the punch,i find it best to keep them with in there own species to,but it should be ok to house them together,some will stress with other blueys with them,so allow alot of room if u do that,i keep juvie stumpies and westerns together


----------

